
Why you can’t get the Kindle in Canada - jacquesm
http://www.theglobeandmail.com/news/technology/why-you-cant-get-the-kindle-in-canada/article1316081/
======
Maciek416
The title is deceiving because the author of the article can only speculate on
why, and his quote is from an analyst.

Anyway: This could all be just timing.

The international Kindle seems to be based on 3G/GSM of some sort. Up until
this week, the only GSM provider in Canada has been Rogers. Just this week
we've received news that both Telus and Bell will be offering the iPhone in
Canada, on their shiny new GSM-compatible joint-built network.

Is it possible Amazon reached a deal with a 3G provider in Canada -- just not
Rogers?

~~~
thenduks
What I find most annoying is that I couldn't care less about wireless
functionality. There's _rarely_ a time when I'm out of USB-cable range of a
computer. Do I really need to be able to download fresh books while on the
toilet?

Seriously... Does _anyone_ care about the wireless features? Certainly they
could release it in Canada and let you download books and just figure out the
wireless stuff later, no?

Instead they are going to lose my (current and future book-buying) business to
Sony.

~~~
tsuraan
The wireless is actually pretty cool. On long drives, my girlfriend will
finish a book, and then just buy the next in the series, on the road. It's
quite a bit nicer than having to plan ahead. The DX also ships a really crappy
web browser, which can be pretty useful. I've put my recipes on my colo, so
when cooking we use the kindle as a recipe book. Once again, not a killer app,
but it's nice.

~~~
thenduks
Totally agree, of course, that it's cool. I'm just saying that as a Canadian I
would _gladly_ take this scenario:

    
    
        - going on a road trip
        - almost done book 1
        - probably should buy book 2 before we leave
    

... to this one:

    
    
        - not available in Canada
    

:)

